# .  (, , , )

## Moon13

!
  ,     ,       ? -    ,    15 000, ,    ? 
 , .

----------

.

----------


## SagittaR

,      ,       .
  190- : 
"...    (               )     :
     ,     ,         ,       ,    , -    ,           ,   ;
  -    ,      ,   ."

"        ,      ,              ."

   .   -  -      "  "?   ,   - ,    , ,     .

----------


## .

, .

 15.01.2003 02-18/05-195
    31.12.2002 190-        ,       ,    ,     



   ,   1  2003        31  2002  190-        ,       ,    ,      (     31.12.2002 246).

1.  2    31.12.2002 190- ,  ,    ,      ,    *,     ,          :  ,           ,         23.02.1984 191,         ,      12.11.1984 13-6.

        2        (               )      :
  ,           ,   , -        ,         ,    ,         ,   ;
      ,      , -     (,  ,    ).

*(    ,     ,   ,          ,    ,               ,          )     2    31.12.2002 190-  ,       ,    ,            * .

 ,       31.12.2002 190-  1  2003     ,     ,                ,                    ,           ,         .

            ()                  ( )    .        ( )   ,   2.9, 3.5          ,     09.02.2001 11,         -,    ,   ( ) ,     .

         ,           ,               II   - ,      4- ,     29.10.2002 113.

 ( )    ,      ,                ,       ( ) ,        .        .

                    ,     ,   ,     31.12.2002 190-.

2.  3    31.12.2002 190-  ,    ,                         3,0   ,      24          .

                              (     2    31.12.2002 190-).

   31.12.2002 190-    ,  ,  ,     ( ,   ..),  ()                     ,                 3,5   ,      24          .                            (. 2 . 2    31.12.2002 190-).

     ,    ,                    ,     (.4 .3    31.12.2002 190-),           .

   .. Pay


         ..

----------


## .

*SagittaR*,  ,      .    -     :Big Grin:

----------

,   ...       ,    ,            ....

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:           ,            2 . 
,     ,    ,   /   .     .    ,    ...

----------

*.*,           -      4.5.  6?       ,          /.    ,    ?

----------


## .

**,  ,   .        , ,     . :Smilie:       ,     .

----------

*.*, ,   .     ,   ....

----------

( /,  ,   ..,    ).    ( ),       /.        ,   .       ,     .

----------

:        15 000 !  ,         (      /)    14 %  ,   (  15 000 )      -.   ?

----------

,  -

----------

!      01.05.06,  27.10.06 ,    3 ,  !!!!!   ?          ?      ?    , ??   !    !

----------

! , , !!!!!

----------

> 27.10.06 ,    3 ,  !!!!!


    ?          /    ?

----------

,  !!!!!       !

----------


## .

-    ,   ?

----------

!

----------


## .

. -  ?   ?   .

----------


## Z

...        15000???      2-3  .     34000,          ,     ?
     " "     " ",          :    ,     ,    , ,      ""    :Wink:

----------


## .

*Z*,    **    34 000?   15  -   .       ?

----------


## Z

> Z,        34 000?   15  -   .       ?


__ !(   ...)    ! ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nobel

.      ..  - 20.      ,     .  ,            ,          .   .
         .

 ,  .....

----------


## Nobel



----------


## C

,        ,     -    ?     ?     3   ..   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Valuable

.     .    (   ).  /       .   .     ,   2   /    .    35000.            ?

----------


## .

> (   )


  . 



> ?


         -

----------


## Valuable

> .



    -  (  ),  ,            . 





> -


               ?   ?

----------


## buhgalterok

,  ...              - :
1) ,       70     70   .      ?    140 ?      ?
2) -        .       . ,   514        1  2007 . :
    )"  " -   N"         ".        . 
    )"  ". ."   ",      ".". 
    )"  "  "      : 140   (194   -   )".     ,     .
   ?  -    .     ,      ?  ,  ,       ?

----------


## .

> 1) ,       70     70   .      ?    140 ?      ?


  . 



> .


 



> )"  ". ."   ",      ".".


 



> "  "  "      : 140   (194   -   )".     ,     .


   ?        



> "  "   - ,   ,      ;
>   "   "  -    ,      ;

----------


## .

.

----------


## buhgalterok

,   :Smilie:     ,     :yes:

----------

, ,   2011 ,           -     ?   ?

----------


## .

.         .     ,      .

----------

.  -.   6%.    2011           .         .         ?

----------


## tanyusha0909

.   2010 .

----------

